# Bellator 38 ratings dip again, event averages 150,000 MTV2 viewers



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

> Bellator ratings dipped for a second week, and this past weekend's Bellator 38 event drew a season-low 150,000 viewers on MTV2.
> 
> MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) today confirmed the ratings information with an event source.
> 
> ...



Source

I don't know...but i have a feeling we will see Dana White come out and announce ZUFFA has bought Bellator.

My prediction: under 1 year. 
Bellator won't survive at this rate and it's owner will look to get the maximum out of it, before it follows Affliction.

Bellator has a lot of great fighters that would be good additions for the UFC.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Why bother buying them out? Most of the fighters aren't good enough to be in the UFC and the ones who are would have no where else to go to make good money.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

150,000 still sin't too bad. Its when they start hitting 100,000 every week when they should start worrying. I think they'll get a nice increase this week and get over 200,000 again, they've got some of their bigger draws on there in Alvarez, Good and Imada, along with UFC vet Saunders.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> Why bother buying them out? Most of the fighters aren't good enough to be in the UFC and the ones who are would have no where else to go to make good money.


If the UFC feels like buying them, they will.
I am not seeing that happening right now, but if Bellator's ratings and incomes drop even more, they will run into big problems.

If the UFC make a good offer, it will happen.

...Or like you say: if Bellator won't generate the money they need to pay their top fighters, they may end up losing them for free.

Annyway there are some fighters i would love to see in the UFC or the new Strikeforce (or whatever the UFC will call it): Alvarez, Curran, Imada, Lombard, Askren, Hornbuckle, Warren, Freire, Sandro, Soto. 

The others i don't really know that much.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

limba said:


> Source
> 
> I don't know...but i have a feeling we will see Dana White come out and announce ZUFFA has bought Bellator.
> 
> ...


To be fair to them, the last two weeks, they had to compete with both a UFC event and the NCAA tournament. Of course, that will only change so much, since the UFC runs so many events in a year and MTV2 is always going to make Bellator start early when a UFC event/prelims are on Spike. MTV2 and Spike are both owned by Viacom, so they're not going to compete with each other with the same style of sporting event at the same time.

But on the plus side for Bellator, I've seen commercials for them during UFC programming on Spike. Which is a big benefit of being on a Viacom owned station.



osmium said:


> Why bother buying them out? Most of the fighters aren't good enough to be in the UFC and the ones who are would have no where else to go to make good money.


Beyond just the fighters, it would keep someone else (e.g. the new EliteXC) from buying them out and using the (marginally) established name. Plus it gets them the video library. The UFC is really trying to beef up their library, so they can have fights to fill an eventual UFC channel.



mattandbenny said:


> 150,000 still sin't too bad. Its when they start hitting 100,000 every week when they should start worrying. I think they'll get a nice increase this week and get over 200,000 again, they've got some of their bigger draws on there in Alvarez, Good and Imada, along with UFC vet Saunders.


That's quite possibly true. Who knows what MTV2 normally pulls? Of the mma fans I've mentioned Bellator to, most didn't even know they had MTV2 until they looked for it.

Plus, no UFC this week, so Bellator gets their normal time slot back.



limba said:


> Annyway there are some fighters i would love to see in the UFC or the new Strikeforce (or whatever the UFC will call it): Alvarez, Curran, Imada, Lombard, Askren, Hornbuckle, Warren, Freire, Sandro, Soto.
> 
> The others i don't really know that much.


Have you seen Cole Konrad fight? He's not great at the moment, but HWs with potential are rare, so he's at least an intriguing prospect. Two time undefeated NCAA division 1 national champions who were also junior national champions at freestyle and greco-roman don't grow on trees at any weight, but they really stand out in a thin HW division. 

Plus, he's only been fighting for one year, so he should be able to improve significantly just by continuing to fight and train.


----------



## KingJo (Apr 21, 2011)

bad news for bellator


----------

